# Top kem chong nang tot nhat



## khoedepez (8/12/21)

Kem chống nắng là sản phẩm bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả trước những tác động tiêu cực của tia cực tím. Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại kem với chất lượng đa dạng gây tâm lý hoang mang cho người tiêu dùng.
Hãy cùng mình tham khảo ngay 10 loại kem chống nắng tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay qua bài viết sau nhé.



*5 lợi ích không ngờ của kem chống nắng mang lại*




Tất nhiên, ngoài công dụng đúng như tên gọi của nó thì sản phẩm không thể thiếu này đối với nhiều chị em phụ nữ còn có những lợi ích không ngờ sau:
*1. Ngăn chặn tác hại nguy hiểm của tia UV*
Hiện nay, ô nhiễm môi trường và biến đổi khí hậu làm tầng ozon bị thủng nghiêm trọng và đó cũng là lý do mà ánh sáng mặt trời ngày càng có hại cho da, một điều không thể phủ nhận. Mặc dù, ánh nắng cung cấp nguồn vitamin D cần thiết cho cơ thể.
Tuy nhiên, có đến 10% trong đó mà ta tiếp nhận là tia UVA, UVB là một dạng tia điện tử và nó cực kỳ nguy hại cho sinh vật sống trên trái đất.
Theo các chuyên gia da liễu hàng đầu trên thế giới việc sử dụng kem chống nắng hàng ngày là điều cần thiết để tạo một rào chắn chống lại các tia UV độc hại.
*2. Ngăn chặn quá trình lão hóa sớm*
Một nghịch lý vẫn diễn ra hằng ngày đó là nhiều chị em phụ nữ đầu tư rất nhiều thời gian và tiền để đi spa và sử dụng các mỹ phẩm đắt tiền để chống lại sự lão hóa nhưng lại bỏ qua một điều nhỏ nhất khi đi ra ngoài đường đó là không sử dụng kem chống nắng.
Mặc cho làn da của bạn khỏe tới đâu đi chăng nữa thì với tác động của tia UV thì nó sẽ sớm bị phá hoại và chẳng mấy dấu hiệu lão hóa sẽ xuất hiện.
Bởi vì trong cấu trúc da, lớp biểu bì là yếu tố giúp sáng mịn trong khi lớp trung bì chính là nơi nhằm duy trì sự tươi trẻ cho làn da mà nhiều người chỉ “dưỡng trong” mà không “phòng ngoài” thì kết quả ai cũng biết rồi đúng không?
Vì thế, nên sử dụng kem chống nắng hàng ngày vì nó như một tấm khiên bảo vệ làn da của bạn trước những tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường.
*3. Tăng đề kháng cho da*
Tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời, ngay cả khi trời mát mẻ thì vẫn có khả năng da rất dễ bị đen nhẻm, thâm nám, xỉn màu cho nên sử dụng kem chống nắng là biện pháp cần thiết để giúp cải thiện sắc tố da rõ rệt.
Kem chống nắng không chỉ có thành phần chống lại tia UV, bảo vệ làn da mà còn có những dưỡng chất thiết yếu như collagen, keratin, elastin là protein giúp làn da luôn được mịn màng và khỏe mạnh.
*4. Giảm tỷ lệ ung thư da*
Bên cạnh lợi ích làm đẹp, kem chống nắng còn giảm thiểu tối đa tỷ lệ gây ung thư da đe dọa đến tính mạng của chị em hội phụ nữ.
Điều này được nhiều chuyên gia da liễu trên thế giới khẳng định rồi nên dùng kem chống nắng đều đặn ngay cả khi trời không nắng hoặc ngồi trong văn phòng.
*5. Duy trì độ ẩm cho làn da*
Chắc hẳn, tới đây thì không ai có thể phủ nhận được lợi ích của kem chống nắng đem lại cho người sử dụng rồi đúng không?
Nhưng chưa hết, bôi kem chống nắng kết hợp với sử dụng kem dưỡng hay serum nó còn góp phần duy trì làn da căng mọng và tràn đầy sức sống bằng cách tạo ra một lớp màn ngăn không cho độ ẩm bay hơi tránh tình trạng da trở nên khô sạm, thiếu sức sống và dễ nổi mụn.
*Cách chọn mua kem chống nắng tốt nhất*




Có rất nhiều loại kem chống nắng khác nhau nhưng không phải loại nào cũng đem lại hiệu quả cao bởi vì nó cần sự phù hợp với làn da. Vì thế, mình khuyên bạn nên tham khảo những điều sau đây để lựa chọn cho tốt nha.
*1. Nên dùng loại kem chống nắng vật lý hay hóa học tốt hơn?*
*Kem chống nắng vật lý là gì?*
Kem chống nắng vật lý là dòng kem vô cơ gồm thành phần chính: titanium dioxide và zinc oxide. Lớp kem tạo một màng chắn bảo vệ da khỏi tia UV bằng cách phản xạ lại không cho đi xuyên qua da.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng vật lý bạn nên có trong mùa hè
*Ưu điểm:*


Phát huy tác dụng ngay sau khi thoa mà không phải đợi chờ
Bảo vệ da hiệu quả khỏi tia UVA, UVB
Không gây kích ứng da phù hợp với các bạn có làn khô, da thường và kể cả da nhạy cảm
Lớp chống nắng bền vững trên làn da trong một khoảng thời gian dài.
*Nhược điểm:*


Dễ gây bí da, tắc lỗ chân lông
Thường tạo mảng trắng trên da
Khó tiệp màu da khi trang điểm
Dễ trôi kem nếu da tiết dầu quá nhiều
*Kem chống nắng hóa học là gì?*
Kem chống nắng hóa học là dòng kem hữu cơ gồm thành phần chính: avobenzone, oxybenzone, sulisobenzone. Lớp kem tạo một màng lọc hóa học bảo vệ da khỏi tia tia UV bằng cách hấp thụ, xử lý và phân hủy nó trước khi tác động đến da.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng hóa học an toàn & hiệu quả
*Ưu điểm:*


Kết cấu kem mỏng, nhẹ không gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông phù hợp với các bạn có làn da dầu
Không tạo vệt trắng trên da
Dễ tệp màu da và có thể dùng thay kem lót trang điểm
Lượng kem sử dụng ít hơn kem chống nắng vật lý
*Nhược điểm:*


Phát huy tác dụng sau 15 – 20 phút kể từ khi bôi để kem ngấm vào da.
Hấp thụ tia UVA & UVB và thẩm thấu, sau đó xử lí và phân hủy
Thành phần có trong kem chống nắng hóa học có thể gây kích ứng da, đặc biệt là đối với làn da nhạy cảm, độ SPF càng cao thì càng dễ gây kích ứng.
Lớp chống nắng kém bền trên da, thường thì sau 2 tiếng phải bôi lại
*Kết luận:*
Không có loại kem chống nào tốt hơn, tất cả đều phải phụ thuộc vào làn da của bạn!

*Kem chống nắng vật lý:* phù hợp với các bạn có làn da khô, da thường và da nhạy cảm.
*Kem chống nắng hóa học:* phù hợp với các bạn có làn da dầu.
Ngoài ra, hiện nay trên thị trường đã xuất hiện loại kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học. Sở dĩ nó có tên như vậy vì trong thành phần của loại kem này gồm có cả các chất hóa học và các chất có khả năng phản xạ tia UVA, UVB như titanium dioxide.
Chính nhờ sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa 2 loại kem chống nắng vật lý & hóa học mà loại kem này đã khắc phục được nhược điểm của cả 2 nhưng vẫn đảm bảo về công dụng bảo vệ làn da một cách toàn diện nhất.
Thật sự, khi mình nghe tin này thì rất đáng để tìm hiểu và dùng thử.
*2. Kinh nghiệm kem chống nắng phù hợp cho từng loại da*
Mỗi loại da sẽ có những đặc điểm khác nhau nên bạn cần hiểu rõ làn da của mình để lựa chọn được loại kem chống nắng phù hợp. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số các cách chọn kem chống nắng sau:

*Da dầu & mụn*: Với những cô nàng da dầu & mụn thì việc bôi thêm một lớp kem chống nắng sẽ khiến da có cảm giác khó chịu hơn. Vì vậy bạn nên ưu tiên những loại có kết cấu dạng gel, nước và các loại oil free, oil cut dễ dàng thẩm thấu vào da “không gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông”.  Và tránh các sản phẩm có chứa cồn, chất tạo mùi, oxybenzone, cồn và PABA.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn tốt nhất 2021

*Da khô*: Làn da khô luôn gặp tình trạng thiếu ẩm nên nàng hãy lựa chọn những loại dành cho da khô (for dry skin) và những dòng kem chống nắng có hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm với bảng thành phần có chứa Glycerin, Hyaluronic acid…
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng cho da khô tốt nhất hiện nay

*Da nhạy cảm*: Nếu da bạn quá nhạy cảm hãy cố gắng tránh các sản phẩm có chứa các thành phần Oxybenzone và PABA, các dòng kem chống nắng hóa học vì những loại này thường dễ gây kích ứng cho da.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng cho da nhạy cảm tốt nhất 2021

*Da hỗn hợp:* Với làn da khó chiều này bạn không nên lựa chọn kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF quá cao, khoảng 30 – 50 SPF là oke. Thành phần thì nên ưu tiên các sản phẩm “oil free” và “no sebum”.
*Xem thêm:* Top 5 kem chống nắng cho da hỗn hợp tốt nhất 2021
*3. Chọn chỉ số SPF và PA phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng*




Hầu như tất cả các dòng kem chống nắng trên thị trường đều có 2 chỉ số này vì nó là yếu tố quan trọng mà bất kỳ ai sử dụng cũng nên biết và lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp để đem lại hiệu quả cao.

*SPF*: là chỉ số đo khả năng chống tia UVB, với 1 SPF bảo vệ da được khoảng 10 – 15 phút.
Ví dụ: SPF 30 => Thời gian chống tia UVB = 300 phút. Tuy nhiên bạn không nên chọn sản phẩm có SPF quá cao vì nó dễ gây ra kích ứng da. Lời khuyên của mình là nên chọn kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF 30 hoặc SPF 50 nếu bạn đi ra ngoài nắng nhiều như đi biển chẳng hạn.

*PA*: là chỉ số đo khả năng chống tia UVA (chiếm 95% tia UV), với 1 dấu “+” bảo vệ da được khoảng 2 – 4 tiếng.
Ví dụ: PA++ => Thời gian chống tia UVA = 4 – 8 tiếng. Vì thế, chỉ số SPF càng cao thì khả năng chống tia UVA càng lâu. Lời khuyên của mình là nên chọn kem chống nắng có chỉ số PA++ hoặc PA+++ hoặc tốt nhất là PA++++.
*Lưu ý quan trọng:*
Một số loại kem chống nắng, có thể không thấy ký hiệu chỉ số PA mà thay vào đó là ký hiệu chữ viết như UVB + UVA, UVB/UVA, v.v.. hoặc là những ký hiệu riêng như SPF60 – 12 nghĩa là SPF 60 PA+++.
Ngoài ra, kem chống nắng từ các quốc gia như Anh, Mỹ hay một số quốc gia tại Châu Âu thì chúng ta thường không thấy các nhãn hàng cung cấp chỉ số PA mà thay vào đó là dòng chữ Broad Spectrum hoặc Full Spectrum có nghĩa là sản phẩm chống nắng này đã được công nhận là có tác dụng hạn chế tác hại của cả 2 loại tia UVA và UVB.
*4. Kem chống nắng của hãng nào tốt?*
Hiện nay trên thị trường xuất hiện rất nhiều thương hiệu kem chống nắng khác nhau nhằm giải quyết nhu cầu của người dùng ngày càng tăng cao, đặc biệt là trong mùa hè nóng bức.
Tuy nhiên, không phải thương hiệu nào cũng đáng tin cậy vì thế ở đây mình chỉ khuyến nghị những hãng nổi tiếng & uy tín mà bản thân mình đã từng sử dụng và đem lại hiệu quả tích cực. Bạn có thể tham khảo và đưa ra lựa chọn với mức giá phù hợp cho bản thân nha.

Kem chống nắng chất lượng tốt với mức giá rẻ từ 100.000 – 200.000 đồng bạn có thể tham khảo các hãng như: Innisfree, Vichy, SunPlay, v.v..
Kem chống nắng chất lượng cao với mức giá tầm trung từ 200.000 trở lên bạn có thể tham khảo các hãng như: Anessa, La Roche Posay, Cell Fusion C, v.vv..
Theo kinh nghiệm của mình, giá cả không phải là vấn đề quá lớn nhưng đừng quá mắc, quan trọng nhất vẫn là sự phù hợp với làn da của bạn.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 viên uống chống nắng tốt nhất hiện nay
*Review 10 loại kem chống nắng tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay*
Dưới đây là 10 dòng kem chống nắng tốt nhất hiện nay mà mình đã chọn lọc rất kỹ. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da và túi tiền nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*





Kem chống nắng Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng

*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*
Dòng kem chống nắng này được giữ nguyên thiết kế dạng chai hình chữ nhật đặc trưng của nhà Anessa, dễ dàng nhận diện và sử dụng một cách tiện lợi. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng sữa khá lỏng nên rất dễ tán và thấm nhanh trên da mình.
Nghiên cứu bảng thành phần của em này mình thấy có ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide là thành phần kem chống nắng vật lý và Octocrylene là thành phần chống nắng hóa học, kết hợp lại bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác động từ ánh mặt trời.
Với chỉ số SPF 50+ PA++++ mình cảm thấy em này chống nắng rất tốt, da mình sau thời gian sử dụng đã hạn chế được tình trạng thâm sạm.
Ngoài ra, làn da được cấp ẩm vừa phải nhờ chiết xuất hoa hồng tây, lô hội, Hyaluronic Acid, Glycerin và Collagen, mà vẫn có khả năng kiềm dầu tốt. Nhờ vậy mà da mình cũng dần khỏe hơn, với những bạn da mụn thì em này cũng sẽ hỗ trợ hiệu quả.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm có chứa cồn và hương liệu nên nếu bạn dị ứng hai thành phần này thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Em này là dòng kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học, thích hợp dùng cho mọi loại da, có thể dùng làm lớp lót trang điểm và dễ dàng làm sạch với sữa rửa mặt. Đặc biệt hiệu quả với những bạn da dầu.

*2. Kem chống nắng innisfree Blueberry Rebalancing Watery Sun Cream Spf45 Pa+++*





Kem chống nắng innisfree Blueberry Rebalancing Watery Sun Cream Spf45 Pa+++ 40ml có giá khoảng 250.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng innisfree Blueberry Rebalancing Watery Sun Cream Spf45 Pa+++*
Về thiết kế khá đơn giản với dạng tuýp nhựa màu trắng. Chất kem có màu trắng rất mỏng nhẹ, cảm giác thoa lên da khá giống với kem dưỡng ẩm nên thấm nhanh và không để lại vệt trắng trên da.
Khả năng chống nắng của sản phẩm khá tốt, giúp bảo vệ làn da tránh khỏi tác động từ tia UV. Mình sử dụng em này hàng ngày thì thấy da không gặp tình trạng thâm sạm hay cháy nắng.
Thêm một điểm cộng là thành phần tự nhiên gồm có: chiết xuất quả việt quất. rau má, tinh dầu hạt chia, chứa nhiều vitamin cung cấp dưỡng chất cho da, giúp da khỏe mạnh, đàn hồi và chống oxy hóa cao.
Tuy nhiên, chỉ số SPF của sản phẩm không quá cao, nghiêng về bảo vệ làn da tránh khỏi tác động từ môi trường hơn nên sẽ phù hợp với những bạn làm việc trong môi trường ít tiếp xúc với ánh nắng hơn.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm kem chống nắng vật lý có chiết xuất tự nhiên, khá lành tính nên có thể sử dụng với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm.

*3. Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+*





Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ 50ml có giá khoảng 475.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+*
Mình khá thích thiết kế của em kem chống nắng này, lấy hai màu cam và trắng làm chủ đạo, dạng tuýp vuông vức độc đáo. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng sữa lỏng nên dễ tán và nhanh thẩm thấu vào da.
Khi tìm hiểu về bảng thành phần của La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ mình có thấy màng lọc độc quyền XL-Protect, hỗ trợ bảo vệ da trước tác hại của ô nhiễm môi trường và tia UVA/UVB.
Sử dụng em này mình thấy rất mỏng nhẹ, không tạo nên cảm giác bết dính hay nhờn rít trên da, đồng thời khả năng chống thấm nước cũng khá tốt nhờ hạt Polymers có trong sản phẩm.
Ngoài ra, La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ còn giúp làn da mình giữ được độ ẩm nhất định trong thời gian sử dụng do có chứa thành phần Glycerin, không làm khô da hay gây kích ứng dù da mình khá nhạy cảm.
Tuy nhiên, trong sản phẩm có chứa cồn nên bạn nào dị ứng với thành phần này thì nên lưu ý trước khi có ý định sử dụng nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ là kem chống nắng hóa học phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm. Có thể sử dụng hằng ngày hoặc trong thời gian hoạt động nhiều dưới ánh nắng mặt trời (đi biển, dã ngoại,…)

*4. Kem chống nắng SPF 50 UVA +UVB Vichy Capital Soleil Mattifying Dry Touch Face Fluid*





Kem chống nắng SPF 50 UVA +UVB Vichy Capital Soleil Mattifying Dry Touch Face Fluid 50ml có giá khoảng 485.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng SPF 50 UVA +UVB Vichy Capital Soleil Mattifying Dry Touch Face Fluid*
Thiết kế của Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch có dạng tuýp màu cam nổi bật và đẹp mắt. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng kem hơi lỏng, màu trắng đục, khi sử dụng mình thấy khá dễ tán.
Ấn tượng của mình khi sử dụng em này lần đầu là nhanh thẩm thấu vào da mà không gây nhờn rít hay có vệt trắng do có chứa Alkyl Benzoate.
Thành phần quen thuộc trong các loại kem chống nắng hóa học Octocrylene tạo lớp màng bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng và tia cực tím, nên mình khá yên tâm khi hoạt động cả ngày dài trên biển.
Em này có khả năng kiềm dầu và chống nắng tốt, thích hợp cho những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời vào mùa hè. Ngoài ra, làn da vẫn giữ được độ ẩm cần thiết nhờ thành phần Vitamin E, Silica và nước khoáng Vichy có trong sản phẩm.
Tuy nhiên, khi sử dụng em này sẽ có tạo nên một lớp bóng trên da nên bạn nào không thích thì nên lưu ý điểm này nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Thành phần lành tính và không Paraben nên sản phẩm này là một gợi ý tốt phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm.

*5. Kem chống nắng Sunplay Skin Aqua Clear White SPF 50*





Kem chống nắng Sunplay Skin Aqua Clear White SPF 50 50ml có giá khoảng 190.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng Sunplay Skin Aqua Clear White SPF 50*
Sunplay Skin Aqua Clear White có thiết kế dạng chai nhựa nổi bật, nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi. Kết cấu dạng sữa, màu trắng đục và khá lỏng nên rất nhanh thấm vào da mà không bị nhờn rít.
Em này thuộc dạng kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học với chỉ số SPF 50+, PA++++. Khi sử dụng trên da mình thấy lúc đầu có nâng tone nhẹ, phù hợp để làm lớp lót trang kiểm.
Khả năng kiềm dầu khá ổn, với những bạn da dầu thì có thể sử dụng thêm một lớp phấn phủ thì sẽ giữ được lâu hơn.
Sử dụng em này lâu mình thấy khá hài lòng do cảm nhận da được bảo vệ hiệu quả nhờ thành phần ZinC Oxide, Octinoxate và Tinosorb S. Ngoài ra, da còn được giữ ẩm khá tốt nhờ có Hydrolyzed Collagen và Butylene Glycol…
Tuy nhiên, vì em kem chống nắng này có dạng sữa nên khi dùng sẽ nhanh hết.
Điểm: 9/10 Có thể sử dụng hàng ngày, phù hợp với những bạn có làn da thường, da dầu và da hỗn hợp.

*6. Kem chống nắng Cell Fusion C Toning Sunscreen 100 SPF50+ PA +++*





Kem chống nắng Cell Fusion C Toning Sunscreen 100 SPF50+ PA +++ 35ml có giá khoảng 420.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng Cell Fusion C Toning Sunscreen 100 SPF50+ PA +++*
Tương tự như các dòng mỹ phẩm khác của Hàn, em này có thiết kế bao bì rất xinh xắn. Dạng tuýp nhựa màu hồng xinh xắn, dễ dàng sử dụng và siêu tiết kiệm với đầu tuýp khá bé. Chất kem mỏng nhẹ, màu hồng nhạt và không để lại vệt trắng trên da.
Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình là khả năng nâng tone da. Sau khi apply da sáng hơn, trắng hồng rất tự nhiên. Với những bạn có làn da ít khuyết điểm thì có thể sử dụng như lớp kem nền, bạn chỉ cần đánh son là có thể tự tin ra ngoài rồi.
Sản phẩm có chứa thành phần chống nắng vật lý như ZinC Oxide cùng chỉ số SPF 50+/PA+++ giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác động từ tia UV và ánh nắng, mình thấy hiệu quả chống nắng tốt, da không bị cháy nắng hay sạm đen.
Thêm một điểm cộng là sản phẩm có chứa tới 12 loại vitamin cùng Niacinamide giúp làn da được cung cấp độ ẩm trong thời gian dài. Với những cô nàng da khô thì đây sẽ là một lựa chọn lý tưởng.
Nhược điểm duy nhất của em này là giá thành hơi cao một chút, tuy nhiên mình vẫn thấy đây là một khoản đầu tư xứng đáng.
Điểm: 10/10 Cell Fusion C Toning Sunscreen là sản phẩm rất lành tính, được các chuyên gia da liễu khuyên dùng nên có thể dùng cho mọi loại da. Đặc biệt, có thể sử dụng như kem lót trang điểm.

*7. Kem chống nắng The Saem Eco Earth Pink Sun Cream*





Kem chống nắng The Saem Eco Earth Pink Sun Cream 50g có giá khoảng 240.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng The Saem Eco Earth Pink Sun Cream*
Thiết kế của sản phẩm dạng tuýp nhựa màu hồng, mình thấy rất đáng yêu phù hợp với những ai “yêu màu hồng và ghét sự giả dối”. Em này khá là nhỏ gọn nên dễ mang theo bên mình. Chất kem màu trắng hơi ngả hồng, khá dày nhưng không hề khó tán.
Khi apply sản phẩm lên da sẽ thấy có ửng hồng nhẹ nên thường sử dụng làm lớp lót trang điểm. Về khả năng chống nắng thì mình thấy em này khá tốt, chỉ số SPF 50+/PA++++ cùng với các thành phần chống nắng giúp tạo lớp màng bảo vệ da hiệu quả.
Bảng thành phần của The Saem Eco Earth Pink Sun Cream có thể nhận thấy sản phẩm có chứa nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho da như Glycerin, dầu hạt hướng dương, Tocopherol… Sử dụng đều đặn một thời gian có cảm giác da khỏe hơn.
Em này khá dịu nhẹ và lành tính, ngoài ra cũng không chứa cồn nên mình nghĩ sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, không gây kích ứng trên da bạn.
Điểm trừ duy nhất của em này là có mùi thơm, bạn nào không thích mỹ phẩm có mùi như mình thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Đây là kem chống nắng vật lý da nào cũng xài được nhưng theo mình thấy nó hiệu quả tốt với những bạn có làn da dầu, da hỗn hợp, da nhạy cảm.

*8. Kem chống nắng Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+ PA++++ 90ml có giá khoảng 230.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+ PA++++*
Thiết kế của em này dạng chai nhựa màu xanh dương, dung tích lên tới 90ml nên mặc dù kết cấu khá lỏng nhưng mình vẫn dùng được trong thời gian dài. Sản phẩm có dạng gel lai sữa, khi thoa lên da mình thấy thấm khá nhanh mà không gây cảm giác nhờn rít.
Em này có chỉ số chống nắng khá cao với SPF 50+/PA++++ nên mình thấy khả năng chống nắng tốt, kể cả với những ngày mình có hoạt động ngoài trời, đi bơi thì da cũng không bị xỉn màu nhiều.
Ngoài ra, dù được chống nắng nhưng da mình không hề bị khô căng hay kích ứng nhờ thành phần sữa ong chúa, hyaluronic acid và tinh chất từ trái thanh yên có trong sản phẩm giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho da.
Tuy nhiên với những bạn có làn da cực dầu thì các bạn nên sử dụng thêm một lớp phấn phủ nhé. Sản phẩm cũng có chứa cồn và có mùi hương nhẹ nên bạn nào không thích thì nên lưu ý nè.
Điểm: 9/10 Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel là dòng kem chống nắng hóa học phù hợp với mọi loại da. Đặc biệt là da khô & hỗn hợp thiên khô, có thể dùng như lớp lót trang điểm khá là tiện.

*9. Kem chống nắng Senka Perfect UV Milk SPF 50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng Senka Perfect UV Milk SPF 50+ PA++++ 80ml có giá khoảng 190.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng Senka Perfect UV Milk SPF 50+ PA++++*
Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng chai nhựa màu xanh dương – tone màu chủ đạo của nhà Senka. Kết cấu dạng gel, màu trắng đục, dễ tán đều. Khi apply em này lên da mình cảm giác khá mát, tầm 1 phút bạn sẽ thấy gel thẩm thấu hoàn toàn.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng hóa học với các thành phần đặc trưng như Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Octocrylene… bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả. Nên bạn có thể tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời mà không quá lo ngại làn da bị ảnh hưởng bởi tác động bên ngoài.
Senka Perfect UV Gel còn chứa chiết xuất tơ tằm trắng, mật ong, cám gạo, Sodium Hyaluronate và Sodium Acetylated Hyaluronate giúp cung cấp dưỡng ẩm cho da, tránh tình trạng da thiếu ẩm, khô căng.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm có chứa cồn và mùi cồn ban đầu hơi nồng nên nếu bạn có làn da nhạy cảm và không thích mùi mỹ phẩm thì nên cân nhắc nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Senka Perfect UV Gel SPF 50+, PA++++ là lựa chọn phù hợp cho cho mọi loại da của người châu Á. Đặc biệt, nếu da đang có dấu hiệu lão hóa thì em này chính là sự lựa chọn của bạn.

*10. Kem chống nắng Paula’s Choice Resist Super - Light Daily Wrinkle Defence SPF 30*





Kem chống nắng Paula’s Choice Resist Super - Light Daily Wrinkle Defence SPF 30 60ml có giá khoảng 950.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng Paula’s Choice Resist Super - Light Daily Wrinkle Defence SPF 30*
Ấn tượng đầu tiên về em này là bao bì rất tinh tế với tuýp nhựa nhám màu xanh dương mát mắt, tuýp 60ml mình dùng cũng được khá lâu. Kết cấu dạng kem hơi lỏng, khi tán trên da mình thấy thấm rất nhanh mà không hề gây bết dính.
Em này là kem chống nắng vật lý với thành phần chống nắng ZinC Oxide lên tới 13%, bảo vệ làn da dưới tác động của môi trường bên ngoài một cách toàn diện và hiệu quả.
Ngoài ra bảng thành phần còn nhiều chất rất tốt cho da như chiết xuất vỏ cây liễu, chiết xuất nho đỏ, quả lựu, vitamin E, vitamin C giúp tăng cường khả năng oxy hóa cho da, giảm mụn, kiểm soát dầu thừa, ngăn ngừa lão hóa và da đều màu, sáng hơn.
Sử dụng đều đặn một thời gian mình thấy tình trạng da được cải thiện rất rõ. Đặc biệt sản phẩm còn không chứa cồn, hương liệu nên bạn không phải lo ngại về vấn đề da bị kích ứng.
Tuy nhiên, giá thành của em này hơi chát một chút. Nhưng mình nghĩ đây vẫn là một khoản đầu tư xứng đáng.
Điểm: 10/10 Resist Super-Light Wrinkle Defense SPF 30 phù hợp với da dầu, da hỗn hợp & có mụn. Đối với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm thì vẫn dùng ổn nha.

*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng loại nào tốt nhất?*
Đối với cá nhân mình, được xem như một con nghiện của Anessa nên mặc dù đổi kem chống nắng nhiều lần thì mình vẫn khá trung thành với em *Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*.





Kem chống nắng Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


Điểm cộng đầu tiên của em này là kết cấu rất mỏng nhẹ, dễ tán và thẩm thấu nhanh. Mình thuộc dạng da hỗn hợp thiên dầu nên mình rất ưu tiên những sản phẩm thấm nhanh và không gây bết dính.
Thành phần ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide và Octocrylene tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ da mình một cách toàn diện và hiệu quả. Trong những ngày cần hoạt động ngoài trời da mình vẫn không gặp tình trạng xỉn màu hay cháy nắng.
Ngoài ra, chiết xuất hoa hồng tây, lô hội, Hyaluronic Acid, Glycerin và Collagen góp phần cung cấp thêm dưỡng chất, sử dụng một thời gian sẽ thấy da khỏe hơn.
Khoedepez.com thấy đây là loại kem chống nắng rất lành tính lại phù hợp với nhiều loại da nên nếu nàng vẫn đang băn khoăn chưa biết dùng sản phẩm nào thì tham khảo em ý thử nhé.
Nguồn bài viết: Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua - Khoedepez


----------

